# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Zerdüşt abdullah ocalan zerdust ateıste tabı olan ve destekleyen ve musluman dıyen he

## anau2



----------

